# H stuck in 5th gear



## omiimiish (Oct 19, 2009)

hi

My Farmall H is stuck in 5th gear. It stays in 5th when the shifter is not in gear. If the shifter is in a gear the transmission is binding.

any ideas how to get it out of 5th?

thanks


----------



## deerseeker001 (Aug 11, 2010)

i had a farmall h that did this to me let me try to explain.if you take the pin out of the shifting lever and pull it out and take a flashlight and look down in there you can see where your gear stick fits in the groves.go to the far right and take a 2 foot screw driver and move the right notch back to the rear of the tractor.that should get you back to neutral.what happened with me was the tip of the shifting lever is worn down and it slips out of the gates.i took a welder and build up the tip and that took care of the problem.hope this helps


----------

